# Havisham's Coffee House



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*Havisham's Coffee House *

*
*

47 Court Street

Faversham

Kent ME13 7AL








01795 591571

My wife and I visited Faversham for the Brogdale Farms Cherry Festival today, and took the opportunity to visit the Saturday street market and have a coffee.

We chose Havisham's Coffee House due to it's 'proper' coffee machine, a L'Anna 2 group, and prominent location in the main pedestrianised area. We had seen some bean to cup machines in the other cafes nearby and decided to give their coffee a miss.

The staff were friendly and there was ample seating both inside and out.

The decor was more tearooms than coffee house, with canvas cafe scenes hung on the walls.

The menu and selection homemade cakes was varied (and looked appetising) and the food was well displayed.

Staff were polite and courteous and the manageress was eager to please.

We had a great view of the coffee preparation from grind to delivery and made a few observations that I would love to share with the manageress. These were not negatives as the coffee was of a decent standard, but could help workflow and consistency of delivery (each staff member had a different milk texturing method - but the fundamentals were okay)

I'm glad we ordered our coffee to have in as it looked like polystyrene cups were used for takeaway.


----------

